

3-D Printing Pen. Yes, this is a thing. - AdamJBall
http://www.conceptcupboard.com/blog/2013/02/3-d-printing-pen-yes-this-is-a-thing/

======
thelastpoet
This is one of the more vacuous instances of blogspam I've seen here. I give
up on HN.

